# document.form.elements



## Citral (26. Mrz 2004)

Hi!

Hab folgendes Script, um Inhalte eines Formulars zu formatieren:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function insert_text(what,info)
{
if (document.selection) // für IE
   {
    var str = document.selection.createRange().text;
    if(str != "")
    {
    document.form.elements['text1'].focus();
    var inb = document.selection.createRange();
    inb.text = "<" + what + ">" + str + "</" + what + ">";
    return;
    }
    else
    {
        // wenn nichts gewählt wurde, mache ein prompt und hängs hinten an
     	inb = prompt(info,"");
        if(inb != "" && inb != null)
        {
	document.form.elements['text1'].value += " ["+what+"]"+inb+"[/"+what+"] ";
        document.form.elements['text1'].focus();
        }
    }
  }
  else if (document.getElementById && !document.all) // für Mozilla/Gecko
  {

    var txtarea = document.form.elements['text1'];
    var selLength = txtarea.textLength;
    var selStart = txtarea.selectionStart;
    var selEnd = txtarea.selectionEnd;
    if (selEnd == 1 || selEnd == 2)
    selEnd = selLength;
    var start = (txtarea.value).substring(0,selStart);
    var inb = (txtarea.value).substring(selStart, selEnd)

    if(inb != "")
    {
    var end = (txtarea.value).substring(selEnd, selLength);
    txtarea.value = start + '[' + what + ']' + inb + '[/' + what + ']' + end;
    return;
    }
    else
    {
        // wenn nichts gewählt wurde, mache ein prompt und hängs hinten an
        inb = prompt(info,"");
        if(inb != "" && inb != null)
        {
	document.form.elements['text1'].value += " ["+what+"]"+inb+"[/"+what+"] ";
        document.form.elements['text1'].focus();
        }
    }
   }
}

// -->
</script>
```

Problem: Ich hab mehr als nur EIN Formularfeld (in diesem Fall 'text1'). Wie kann ich dieses Script auf mehrer Felder anwenden? ['text1', 'text2'] funkt nicht.

Sorry, bin absoluter JS-Newbie und bin mir sicher, daß die Lösung supereinfach ist - ich weiss es halt im Moment nur einfach nicht besser...  :?

Danke für euern Support.

LG, Citral


----------



## Roar (26. Mrz 2004)

Das ist KEIN java-script forum !!
boah.
kann man netscape nicht irgendwie verklagen dass die ihre zeug so genannt haben ? *nervig* *verschieb*
ach mist kann ja heir nich verschieben, mach mal jemand anders


----------



## Citral (26. Mrz 2004)

aso - sorry, wußt ich nicht...


----------



## Beni (26. Mrz 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist KEIN java-script forum !!
> boah.
> kann man netscape nicht irgendwie verklagen dass die ihre zeug so genannt haben ? *nervig* *verschieb*
> ach mist kann ja heir nich verschieben, mach mal jemand anders


getan


----------



## Roar (26. Mrz 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Roar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hast die communicators verklagt ? cool


----------

